# 2010 Mid Ohio Saugeye Trail



## Thatsalimit (Sep 8, 2008)

Mid Ohio Saugeye Trail 2010 Tentative Schedule 
Lake Permits Pending

April 4th Indian lake ( This tournament will be a Cabelas National Qualifier )

May 9th Buckeye Lake

June 27th Alum Creek

July 25th CJ Brown Resevoir

October ??? 2 day championship Indian Lake

Must be a member to fish the trail, and fish atleast one qualifier to fish the championship.


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

I may of missed a different thread. How much to join the circuit? how much to fish a tourney? is it a team competition per tourney? or individual at the end of the year? Hoover?


----------



## Thatsalimit (Sep 8, 2008)

Membership 30.00 per person
2 person teams
80.00 entry per qualifier ( Includes Big Fish )
Will not be fishing Hoover this season.


----------



## walleyevision (Aug 4, 2005)

I am interested in fishing this circuit. Anyone looking for a partner? I have a boat, a smaller one, or could use yours. PM me if you like.


----------



## auglaizewader (Aug 30, 2007)

Isn't Easter Sunday on April 4th? and Mother's Day on May 9th?

Momma gonna be UNhappy this year. Oh boy. Better start lookin' for a better Christmas to get on the good list, if we're going to fish those 2 days!!


----------



## Wanda Walleye (Feb 22, 2008)

Jon thanks for getting the dates out so quickly. We really appreciate it.

Trevor and Steve


----------



## 75wall (Dec 30, 2009)

Thatsalimit said:


> Mid Ohio Saugeye Trail 2010 Tentative Schedule
> Lake Permits Pending
> 
> April 4th Indian lake ( This tournament will be a Cabelas National Qualifier )
> ...



Is the indian/cabelas qualifier for a 2010 or a 2011 spot?


----------



## fishdontbite6 (Apr 12, 2004)

the Indian / Cabelas qualifier is for 2010 @ Winnibago


----------



## 75wall (Dec 30, 2009)

fishdontbite6 said:


> the Indian / Cabelas qualifier is for 2010 @ Winnibago


How many spots do you have???


----------



## fishdontbite6 (Apr 12, 2004)

Just the one spot for this year


----------



## polarcraft178 (Aug 10, 2008)

sounds like a good time to me


----------



## "Big" mark the shark (Jan 21, 2010)

Where can we get contac info on how to join


----------



## fishdontbite6 (Apr 12, 2004)

On our website @ www.midohiosaugeyetrail.com
there are pages there for membership,schedule, and tournament info. thanks for your interest.


----------

